# martin savannah longbow



## greenducks (Jan 11, 2014)

I have a Martin Savannah Longbow for sale. Its 62 inches long and 50 pounds at 28 inches. The bow is in like new condition only had it for like 8 months. It a sweet shooter and quiet. 400.00 post reply if interested


----------

